# New member intro



## FaydesMom (Mar 25, 2012)

Greetings all! :wave:

My name is Kathleen and my new mares name is Fayde. I just got her a couple days ago and I'm still like a kid on a candy high! I'm 50 years young, except for on the days that I feel like I'm 90...which is more often than I care to admit lately. :rofl: 

I've had horses since I got my first pony at 5 years old. There have been a couple horseless periods over the years, but seldom for long. Fayde has broken my longest no-horse period of 7 years. :happydance:

You wouldn't believe how many different muscles you find, that you had forgotten you have, until you start using them again after a long period of non-use...ouchies.

Fayde is a 4 yr old, VERY green broke mare. She's a pretty little bay roan who is going to be almost white fairly young. She is already really frosty! 

We are embarking on an adventure together to end up with both of us happy and enjoying each others company on long rides along the trails. I've done the "show pen" scene when much younger and I'm just to old for that stuff any more, and I just want to enjoy my 4 legged version of an RV...my "recreational vehicle". :rofl:


Anyway, just thought I would drop a few lines on my first day on the forums. I hope to see you all amongst the threads!

PS: I just noticed the nasty look on her face in that first pic! She's mad at a fly that keeps buzzing up into her nose while she is trying to munch, she really is the SWEETEST thing! :rofl:


----------



## RenexArabs (Oct 13, 2009)

Welcome to horse ownership and the forums! Glad to have you. Lovely mare 

Kristine


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Welcome! Nice mare-I just trail ride, too-I have a Paso Fino mare & an Arabian gelding-both are seniors, as am I-LOL.


----------

